# Swollen leg: no heat, no lameness



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

So I went to the barn today to ride both of my horses. I rode Dallas, put him away, and then went to go tack up Shaymus. When I put Shay on the crossties I noticed his right hind leg is swollen. Feeling it over there was no heat at all, just puffy. The swelling goes from the fetlock joint to a little below the hock. If no heat was weird enough, the fact that he is not lame at all is even weirder. 

So I hosed it down with cold water and I'm hoping it will go down and maybe be gone or at least improved tomorrow. In the meantime does anyone have any idea what it is? My barn owner said he's been running around like a crazy boy in the paddock the past few days... Also, is there anything else I should do for him? I have no problem getting a vet out if that's what he needs, it just seems so strange there is nothing wrong but a little swelling.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

My mare has the same thing every spring but hers is due to an old injury. She has scar tissue and the vet said it holds fluid in spring with the horses in mud, especially if it's sinky/deep in spots. With her leg there's no heat or lameness and the vet's advise was to ride her through it - it got the leg moving and moved the fluid! 

This spring I managed to avoid all the swelling by putting her on indoor board for a couple months while it's yucky - gave her leg some dry time. Running around like a yo-yo in the mud would be enough to get her to swell up! 

Good luck, hope it's nothing serious! If in doubt it's always better to have the vet come take a look to rule anything out!


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info. 

His paddock is pretty dry, and he doesn't have an old injuries that we're aware of. Granted we got him when he was 16 with no really background information. So it's something to look into. Tomorrow I'll probably lunge him a bit and hose it again. I have the barn owner and my barn friends keeping an eye on him. We'll have the vet out if it doesn't improve or gets worse.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

It could possibly be an abcsess that isn't causing too much pain yet.
Soak the hoof in warm water and Epson salts and hopefully it will come down towards the sole where a vet can dig it out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

It could potentially be worms (Sounds wierd I know...) Ruger did the same thing. Turns out is was a nasty kind of worm and all he needed was some strong wormer and it went away.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Does he get out every day, or does he go for days without exercise? Some horses puff up in the ankles, especially the back when they sit for a couple of days in a stall. 

I like all the other answers too, many things for you to look in to.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Hmm I didn't even think of an abscess because the farrier was just out and the swelling is only from the fetlock up. I can definitely try soaking it in Epson salts though. I have a bag of it in my tack truck. 

Worms? Hmm that's an interesting one. He's almost do to be wormed anyway. I'll ask my vet or one of my most experience horse buddies about it.

He goes out for a limited amount of time mostly everyday. There is limited turn out right now because the pastures have been seeded and the grass needs time to grow. One of my first thoughts is maybe he didn't out. My BO did said he was turned out Saturday and today, and when I say him Friday there was no swelling. Maybe it wasn't enough exercise though?

But before I do anything we'll see how he is when I go to the barn tomorrow, or if I get any updates from friends or barn owner.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

MyLittleHunter said:


> Hmm I didn't even think of an abscess because the farrier was just out and the swelling is only from the fetlock up. I can definitely try soaking it in Epson salts though. I have a bag of it in my tack truck.
> 
> But before I do anything we'll see how he is when I go to the barn tomorrow, or if I get any updates from friends or barn owner.


Does your horse wear shoes? If the farrier was just out and he trimmed and put the shoes on, it could be a "hot nail" (a nail hitting a sensitive area of hoof) that isn't hurting yet as well. I would treat as an abscess and if it gets worse let your farrier know you may have a hot nail so he can reset it.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Shay and Dallas are both barefoot. I'm blessed that they both have awesome hooves and haven't needed shoes. Shay actually has the more solid hooves of the two.


----------

